# I'm thinking ... it would be fun... to.. see.....



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey other sewers...

What would you think of a "bunch" of us having a thread and seeing what the prettiest thing we could make out of 1 - 5 yards of bleached or unbleached muslin? Something for ourself/home/child/doll - whatever.

I got this idea after using bleached muslin to make granddaughter's slip/petticoat, then dying the bleached muslin for the pink baby dress, and today using left over bleached muslin for a petticoat to go under the doll's dress that I made.

I have machine embroidery design white on white, for the ruffle on the bottom of both granddaugher and doll petticoats.

I'm thinking - one could embroidery, dye, ruffle, etc and make something 'pretty'. 

Does anyone else think this would be fun? It would not be a swap, just a fun thing to do together, share photos and keep (or give away).

Angie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I wanna play! I want my bobbin cover to get here! WAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ninn - It will be at least a week or two before I start doing something like this. By that time you should have your bobbin cover.

Maybe someone else will want to do this with us.
In the meantime - get yourself some bleached or unbleached muslin to play with. 1 to 5 yards or so - and figure out what you want to do. That should keep you occupied until the bobbin holder gets to you.

Decide if for a doll, baby, child, yourself, or home. Do you need lace, ribbons, embroidery thread for machine or by hand?

What is the prettiest thing you can think of?

(and if someone didn't have bleached or unbleached muslin, but did have white or light creamy colored plain fabric already - that's cool too.)

I'm just thinking, of making the prettiest thing we can with the simpliest materials we can.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey I think that is a neat idea... hummm... the wheels are turning and I am in!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Great challenge idea! But I'm going to use an already repurposed outfit. I found a 3-tier long skirt of unbleached muslin with Cluny lace bands (heavy string lace) at a thrift shop. It was so long. Must have been for a very tall person. I shortened it to just above ankle length for myself and replaced the elastic waist with a waistband. I made a simple blouse with a band of lace at the neck and sleeves. I've worn it several times to dances, and it always gets compliments.

One afternoon we stopped at a store for something on our way home from an afternoon dance. A woman stopped me in the parking lot and said she wanted that dress! It does get attention. Just unbleached muslin with lace from a thrift shop...

I even wore it to a formal dance at Opryland Hotel. DH had a fun time taking pictures with that marvelous staircase for a backdrop."

A sewing machine dealer from a smaller town was in the city to do a program at our local shop. She showed a darling little girl's dress made from whatever white fabric was available where she was and using her decorative stitches to trim the hem or ruffles. She was making a point of using what's availble when you can't just go out and find a big selection of fabric and lace.

So have fun with muslin!:clap:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Garnet for the inspirational idea. Great what a little bit of imagination can do with thrift store finds.

Angie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Angie~

I got the greatest box yesterday! It is filled with an old white tablecloth and matching napkins. White on white damask! Tiny little boxes along the edges, just right for ribbons. I have NO idea what it's going to be, but after I wash it up, I'm gonna start thinking _really_ hard. I bet the napkins would make beautiful quilt square inserts. Hmmmmm.

By the way, I remembered a sewing machine service place near me. I'm just gonna see if they have my bobbin cover available. The manufacturer said it could be 8 weeks before it gets here. I could walk there and back in that length of time.....lol!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

8 Weeks!!! Must be coming from the earthquake part of China. 

Check out that sewing store near you.
And the tablecloth and napkins sound like a great thing to turn into something beautiful.

Get to thinking...

Angie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, there are 6 beautiful linen or damask table cloths in there, and 3 table runners. I'm thinking they might make adorable dresses for my granddaughters. Some of them have really weird stains on them-almost like a burn, but not quite. However, the weave is loose enough that I think they will be................wait for it now...........DIAPERS!! I have a pattern for fitted dipes that I want to try, and this fabric is a good place to start. I also found 4 or 5 heavily quilted pram pads that I can use for filler in the center of the dipes! I am on a roll! Now, if I could just get started instead of just thinking of all this neat stuff to do!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

My dd, has a rag doll made out of unbleached muslin, that she made at Faire...I'll try to find time to photo it and post it. 

Reese


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Good idea Angie. I have a pattern for a peasant blouse and the muslin, which I want to hand embroider on the neckline etc. We are still on holidays and I'm just checking in quickly before we head out again. So on Tuesday, I'll get back here and see if I can get sorted out and start working on it. :goodjob:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I laundered those tablecloths and they will definitely not be diapers. Even with liquid softener added, the fabric is just to stiff for that. So, I am off to the thrift shop to look for flannel sheets and old tshirts. Now I have to come up with another use for these. I wonder if they would be strong enough for tote bags? Maybe for lining them, but I don't know about the rest. 2 layers thick for a grocery bag?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got plenty of unbleached muslin - I use it for quilt backing and often in the quilts too, gives them that homespun old-fashioned look. And my mom had a bolt in her sewing room, too. But I'm not very good at making *pretty* things. Useful things, interesting things, sure, but pretty? Hm...

The bathroom could use a curtain. It's painted beige, so unbleached muslin would give it a very monochromatic look. But I'm also having fun doing my machine's simple embroidery stitches, so I could embroider them in a bright color; that might look neat! With ruffles (did I mention I could make ruffles? )

Speaking of simple things -- I just finished a set of curtains for my living room using tan colored sheets. Two king size sheets for the big picture window, two twin sheets for the smaller window, with some embroidery across the bottom hem in multicolored thread. They're held in place with clips that used to hold vertical blinds, so I made buttonholes to keep the curtain secure in the clips. They look great if I do say so myself. 

Sheets are awesome to sew with. I have two flat sheets I got at an estate sale -- one is plain blue, the other a floral print - don't know what I'm going to do with them yet. Angie, if the muslin challenge works well you ought to offer a flat sheet challenge! Make something cool with a flat sheet, preferably one bought from a thrift store or yard sale. Or an old one you used to sleep on that's gotten damaged or worn but might still have good parts...just a thought! Or a recycled clothing challenge. Gosh, I'm just full of ideas tonight.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

edayna - 
when the girls were little and it was Halloween and we did that... but I didn't have money for a costume for them. So, I collected the families worn sheets and two boxes of dye and a pattern for Cinderella's pink/blue end dress.

My cousin and I dye one sheet blue in her washer. the next curtain was pink. I did each ligher and darker of the same dye. Then took the left overs and made purple for a big king sized sheet with holes here and there.

So, I make two Cinderella dresses, big collars and pointy peplums, etc. The purple sheet, my cousin and I cut two head holes with about a foot of fabric in between. 

On Halloween night at her house, the girls dressed up, and her girls were something else (I forget what) and cousin and I put that purple sheet over our heads. I put on a silver lame mop cap and she put on a hillbilly type hat and we were covered by that sheet and walked together as a two headed monster! 

One of our best memories and only cost 2 packages of rit dye and 3 holy sheets.

Angie


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Well, I am making a Tee Pee for my grandson out of 4 yrds of unbleached muslin. Would that count? I don't know about making ruffles for it though. LOL I will be painting it with fun Indian motifs and I hope it will look cool. :dance: I'm having fun just sketching out what I want to put on it! Finger painting...Oh boy! 

I think you all will have fun with Angies Idea.

LQ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Little Quacker - a tee pee can have wonderfully beautiful Native American paintings on it. I'd say that counts. Not everything in life is a ruffle!.


Now, I'm looking at a small stack of plain fabric I found. A clear yellow, a baby pink and a spring green. I'm thinking since they are here, they may be my 'plain muslin' 'dyed' - as it would not cost $$ for gas or shopping.

Angie


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Yes, this Tee Pee will be fun! I Love the colors of the muslin you have Angie. I had some varying pieces of just those colors and made a fun baby quilt out of them and yes, it had a ruffle around it! LOL Mostly because I love using that ruffler although I haven't really mastered it yet. Need more practice!

whatever you make with that pretty yellow, pink and green it's going to be beautiful!

Happy spring everyone! LQ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I've taken a size 3 pattern for little girl. It' has petal short sleeves that are lined - that will be yellow. Then a slightly high waist, and a complete circle skirt (green)that should be about ballet length when done. But I've cut 6" off the circle and made a 4 inch slices (rotary cutting) of more green for a short ruffle, and a 6" slicing of yellow for a deeper and fuller ruffle.

I am thinking of an upside down flower - the green dress as the stem and leaves and bottom of flower, the yellow ruffle being the opening of the flower showing, and the lining of the sleeves as buds down the inverted flower stem.

That's cut out, now I'm thinking of how to make the skirt look more petal like via fancy stitches, etc.


What's anyone else doing?

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, don't know if what I did falls into the catagory you are looking for, 
I made a slip for DD out of unbleached muslin, trimmed in lace, with a little pink rosette on the front.
I took pictures, as soon as I get them off the camera I will post them.

Probably not near as pretty as what you do Angie!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mamaJohnson - that is EXACTLY the kind of thing that I was talking about.

I'll really look forward to seeing the photos of it.

I've spent a week (yes a WEEK) putting fancy embroidery machine stitching along a 10 width length of fabric that will be a ruffle later on on my project.
A little girls dress.

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I can already tell that I need to start saving for one of those fancy machines.
I am getting that "I want" feeling for one! 
should be able to post pics this afternoon.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing them.

And my project here is being sidelined for a week or so. A friend needs a sunbonnet, so I've pulled out patterns and fabric.. Also a skirt or two (sorta broomstick type). That's going to do well with the differential feed serger, almost instant gathered skirt.!

Angie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm still not even started. I think I may die with a crochet hook in my hand, waiting for sewing machine parts to arrive. I could have walked and gotten it faster than this. I may be doing all my sewing by hand for a bit longer, which just looks terrible!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What on earth is taking so long to get your bobbin casing? (that is what you're waiting for isn't it).

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm... I've about decided I'm going to be an idiot and dress up my tables with skirts in my sewing room, even though it won't be as functional. That's a lot of fabric... muslin would work great and I could really dress it up if I wanted.

I can buy a 50 yard bolt of 36" wide bleached muslin at Joann's with a 50% off coupon for $60... I think I'll do that!

Anyone need coupons?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ok, I am ever so slow, but here are the pictures of DD's new slip. (she took it to camp this week, I sure hope it comes home with her!)

Front view:









Front top view of the pink rosette:









Back view:









Back top view of pink pearl button closure:









Lace bottom up close:









Well, that is about it for now!
I really need to get back to the sewing room and finish up a couple of quilts, but tomorrow I have to go get DD from camp (and be sure she brings ALL her clothes back! lol!) That will be an all day trip.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ - that's really a sweet slip. Especially the little extra touches.

I've got the sunbonnet I'm making cut out, but with visits with next door neighbor and such - not too much further. Guess I'll be sewing this weekend and really make the stitches fly. I do better sewing during the weekends.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Isn't that adorable! I'd like to make some muslin summer nightgowns. I'm still waiting for my bolt of it to arrive from JoAnns.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx ya'll! 
I actually had another thought late last night (why does my brain work late at night and not during the day???)
Wouldn't a little handmade doll be cute? Painted, drawn or even sewn face with a little simple muslin dress - or maybe she would need a nightgown like CJ was saying, with a matching nightgown for a little girl......
hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................
Well, I have a plan working now, I will have to see if I can make it happen.


And, happy to say DD actually brought home everything she took to camp, except a towel and toothbrush! not bad for a 10 year old! whew!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like your doll with matching nightgown idea. And the fabric paint markers are great for doll faces.

See how this muslin just gives you more and more ideas!

Angie


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, I have an idea.

How about an angel for a christmas tree topper? You could collect feathers from the chickens or other birdies, sew on what ever other little doodads you might have to make her sparkly, it doesn't even have to have a dolls head, just a stuffed fabric head.

I would totally do this if I had any sort of skills so one of you just has to do it. Pretty please, with honey on top?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

With feathers? I don't have chickens, but heck if I don't have svorksey crystals, glitter, sparkly fabric, etc.

Himmmmm - wonder if Hoggie is around, she was going to make herself a new tree topper for this coming Christmas.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just saw this. I might try a nightgown, that's sounds fun. I think I already have some muslin, just gotta find it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My bolt of muslin arrived yesterday. I didn't realize it was so thin. I think I use Osnaburg the way most people use muslin. It's about as cheap, but thicker, coarser and "homier" looking.

I think it's probably too sheer to use as blouse material, but would make wonderful nightgowns, and slopers for garment sewing.

Heirloom hankies would be nice too, I've always wanted to try my hand at those.

It would also make lovely sheer curtains. I need to cut off a couple of yards, wash and dry it, and see how it performs.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

When things slow down here (hahahahaha), I've a UFO that would qualify for this, I think.

Some time ago,,, ok, several years ago... I did a 'jacket' round robin with friends... My jacket was entirely muslim, with each person doing manipulated fabric from the muslim I provided (there were some add in's), pleats, quilted sections, etc, were returned to me and have sat,,, alas, alone and forlorn in my sewing room closet. 

I think this challenge may be a 'sign'.... the UFO jacket is calling me.....

dawn


----------

